# o'reilly: Enterprise JavaBeans3.0 => fehler im tutorial!?



## kulri (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

ich versuche gerade, das TitanCruises-Tutorial aus dem O'Reilly-Buch Enterprise JavaBeans3.0 (5th) zum laufen zu kriegen, hab da aber gewisse Probleme.
Bisher habe ich eine Entity Bean namens Cabin.java und eine Stateless Session Bean namens TravelAgentBean.java (bean class) und TravelAgentRemote.java (remote interface).

Schon beim Deployen bringt jboss einen Fehler:

```
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting JBoss (Microcontainer)...
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Release ID: JBoss [Morpheus] 5.0.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_0_1_GA date=200902231221)
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Bootstrap URL: null
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/lib/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Patch URL: null
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Base URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/common/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/common/lib/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Name: default
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Config URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/conf/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Data Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\data
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/lib/
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Log Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\log
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Native Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp\native
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp
15:04:04,750 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Deploy Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp\deploy
15:04:05,171 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting Microcontainer, bootstrapURL=file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/conf/bootstrap.xml
15:04:05,562 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Initializing VFSCache [org.jboss.virtual.plugins.cache.CombinedVFSCache]
15:04:05,562 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Using VFSCache [CombinedVFSCache[real-cache: null]]
15:04:05,781 INFO  [CopyMechanism] VFS temp dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp
15:04:05,781 INFO  [ZipEntryContext] VFS force nested jars copy-mode is enabled.
15:04:06,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0_12,Sun Microsystems Inc.
15:04:06,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java Runtime: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_12-b04)
15:04:06,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM 11.2-b01,Sun Microsystems Inc.
15:04:06,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.2,amd64
15:04:06,593 INFO  [JMXKernel] Legacy JMX core initialized
15:04:08,156 INFO  [ProfileServiceImpl] Loading profile: default from: org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.SerializableDeploymentRepository@126212dd(root=C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server, key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default])
15:04:08,156 INFO  [ProfileImpl] Using repository:org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.SerializableDeploymentRepository@126212dd(root=C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server, key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default])
15:04:08,156 INFO  [ProfileServiceImpl] Loaded profile: ProfileImpl@da8e53c{key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default]}
15:04:09,156 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: http://localhost:8083/
15:04:13,062 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] JBoss Web Services - Stack Native Core
15:04:13,062 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] 3.0.5.GA
15:04:15,484 ERROR [AbstractKernelController] Error installing to Parse: name=vfsfile:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/TitanCruises.jar/ state=Not Installed mode=Manual requiredState=Parse
org.jboss.deployers.spi.DeploymentException: Error creating managed object for vfsfile:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/TitanCruises.jar/
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.DeploymentException.rethrowAsDeploymentException(DeploymentException.java:49)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.createMetaData(AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.java:337)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.createMetaData(AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.java:297)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.createMetaData(AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.java:269)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.deploy(AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.java:230)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployerWrapper.deploy(DeployerWrapper.java:171)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doDeploy(DeployersImpl.java:1439)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.doInstallParentFirst(DeployersImpl.java:1157)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.install(DeployersImpl.java:1098)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractControllerContext.install(AbstractControllerContext.java:348)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.install(AbstractController.java:1598)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.incrementState(AbstractController.java:934)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:1062)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.resolveContexts(AbstractController.java:984)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:822)
	at org.jboss.dependency.plugins.AbstractController.change(AbstractController.java:553)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.deployers.DeployersImpl.process(DeployersImpl.java:781)
	at org.jboss.deployers.plugins.main.MainDeployerImpl.process(MainDeployerImpl.java:698)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.ProfileServiceBootstrap.loadProfile(ProfileServiceBootstrap.java:304)
	at org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.ProfileServiceBootstrap.start(ProfileServiceBootstrap.java:205)
	at org.jboss.bootstrap.AbstractServerImpl.start(AbstractServerImpl.java:405)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:209)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:547)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
Caused by: org.jboss.xb.binding.JBossXBException: Failed to parse source: Failed to resolve schema nsURI= location=persistence
	at org.jboss.xb.binding.parser.sax.SaxJBossXBParser.parse(SaxJBossXBParser.java:203)
	at org.jboss.xb.binding.UnmarshallerImpl.unmarshal(UnmarshallerImpl.java:168)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.JBossXBDeployerHelper.parse(JBossXBDeployerHelper.java:199)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.JBossXBDeployerHelper.parse(JBossXBDeployerHelper.java:170)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.SchemaResolverDeployer.parse(SchemaResolverDeployer.java:132)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.SchemaResolverDeployer.parse(SchemaResolverDeployer.java:118)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.AbstractVFSParsingDeployer.parseAndInit(AbstractVFSParsingDeployer.java:256)
	at org.jboss.deployers.vfs.spi.deployer.AbstractVFSParsingDeployer.parse(AbstractVFSParsingDeployer.java:188)
	at org.jboss.deployers.spi.deployer.helpers.AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.createMetaData(AbstractParsingDeployerWithOutput.java:323)
	... 22 more
Caused by: org.jboss.xb.binding.JBossXBRuntimeException: Failed to resolve schema nsURI= location=persistence
	at org.jboss.xb.binding.sunday.unmarshalling.SundayContentHandler.startElement(SundayContentHandler.java:313)
	at org.jboss.xb.binding.parser.sax.SaxJBossXBParser$DelegatingContentHandler.startElement(SaxJBossXBParser.java:401)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.xs.XMLSchemaValidator.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.xinclude.XIncludeHandler.startElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl.scanStartElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLNSDocumentScannerImpl$NSContentDispatcher.scanRootElementHook(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl$FragmentContentDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.xerces.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.xb.binding.parser.sax.SaxJBossXBParser.parse(SaxJBossXBParser.java:199)
	... 30 more
15:04:19,109 INFO  [JMXConnectorServerService] JMX Connector server: service:jmx:rmi://localhost/jndi/rmi://localhost:1090/jmxconnector
15:04:19,218 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail
15:04:20,312 WARN  [JBossASSecurityMetadataStore] WARNING! POTENTIAL SECURITY RISK. It has been detected that the MessageSucker component which sucks messages from one node to another has not had its password changed from the installation default. Please see the JBoss Messaging user guide for instructions on how to do this.
15:04:20,328 WARN  [AnnotationCreator] No ClassLoader provided, using TCCL: org.jboss.managed.api.annotation.ManagementComponent
15:04:20,453 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] JBossTS Transaction Service (JTA version) - JBoss Inc.
15:04:20,453 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Setting up property manager MBean and JMX layer
15:04:20,625 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Initializing recovery manager
15:04:20,734 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Recovery manager configured
15:04:20,734 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Binding TransactionManager JNDI Reference
15:04:20,765 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Starting transaction recovery manager
15:04:21,171 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8080
15:04:21,171 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Initializing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8009
15:04:21,171 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web
15:04:21,171 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: JBoss Web/2.1.2.GA
15:04:21,203 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 92 ms
15:04:21,218 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossws
15:04:21,609 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console
15:04:21,812 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker
15:04:21,968 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-local-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
15:04:21,984 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-xa-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
15:04:22,000 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jms-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
15:04:22,031 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/mail-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
15:04:22,062 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/quartz-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
15:04:22,140 INFO  [SimpleThreadPool] Job execution threads will use class loader of thread: main
15:04:22,171 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Quartz Scheduler v.1.5.2 created.
15:04:22,171 INFO  [RAMJobStore] RAMJobStore initialized.
15:04:22,171 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler 'DefaultQuartzScheduler' initialized from default resource file in Quartz package: 'quartz.properties'
15:04:22,171 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler version: 1.5.2
15:04:22,171 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Scheduler DefaultQuartzScheduler_$_NON_CLUSTERED started.
15:04:22,593 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=DefaultDS' to JNDI name 'java:DefaultDS'
15:04:22,937 INFO  [ServerPeer] JBoss Messaging 1.4.1.GA server [0] started
15:04:23,000 WARN  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsFailover attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support failover
15:04:23,000 WARN  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsLoadBalancing attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support load balancing
15:04:23,046 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
15:04:23,046 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@306636f started
15:04:23,046 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
15:04:23,046 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@c8e4be2 started
15:04:23,062 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/DLQ] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
15:04:23,062 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
15:04:23,062 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@4fc23996 started
15:04:23,062 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/ExpiryQueue] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
15:04:23,156 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryBinding,name=JmsXA' to JNDI name 'java:JmsXA'
15:04:23,171 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/
15:04:23,218 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console
15:04:23,265 ERROR [ProfileServiceBootstrap] Failed to load profile: Summary of incomplete deployments (SEE PREVIOUS ERRORS FOR DETAILS):

DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
  Deployment "vfsfile:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/TitanCruises.jar/" is in error due to the following reason(s): org.jboss.xb.binding.JBossXBRuntimeException: Failed to resolve schema nsURI= location=persistence

15:04:23,281 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8080
15:04:23,296 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8009
15:04:23,312 INFO  [ServerImpl] JBoss (Microcontainer) [5.0.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_0_1_GA date=200902231221)] Started in 18s:562ms
```

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Problem in der persistence.xml liegt. Diese sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

```
<persistence>
	<persistence-unit name="titan">
		<jta-data-source>java:/TitanDS</jta-data-source>
		<class>com.titan.domain.Cabin</class>
	</persistence-unit>
</persistence>
```

Laut Buch ist das alles, was ich brauche. Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht, ist, dass ich bisher keine datasource definieren musste. In anderen Tutorials musste ich immer eine datasource-datei anlegen, z.B. default-ds.xml.
Woher sollte Persistence auch wissen, wo die Daten hingehören? Also, schlau wie ich bin  habe ich mir eine titan-ds.xml angelegt, die folgendermaßen aussieht:

```
<datasources>
    <local-tx-datasource>
    <jndi-name>TitanDS</jndi-name>
    <connection-url>jdbc:postgresql://localhost:5432/examples</connection-url>
    <driver-class>org.postgresql.Driver</driver-class>
    <user-name>kulri</user-name>
    <password>*****</password>
  </local-tx-datasource>
</datasources>
```

Der Fehler beim deployen bleibt aber der selbe. Kann mir jmd sagen, was ich falsch mache?

Gruß
kulri


----------



## kulri (8. Mai 2009)

ok, ich hab die persistence.xml wie folgt geändert:

```
<persistence  
     [b]xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"  
     xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"  
     xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"  
     version="1.0">[/b]
	<persistence-unit name="titan">
		<jta-data-source>java:/TitanDS</jta-data-source>
		<class>com.titan.domain.Cabin</class>
	</persistence-unit>
</persistence>
```

siehe hier

Nun bekomme ich aber folgenden Fehler:

```
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting JBoss (Microcontainer)...
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Release ID: JBoss [Morpheus] 5.0.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_0_1_GA date=200902231221)
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Bootstrap URL: null
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Home URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/lib/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Patch URL: null
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Base URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/common/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Common Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/common/lib/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Name: default
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Base URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Config URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/conf/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Home URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Data Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\data
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Library URL: file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/lib/
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Log Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\log
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Native Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp\native
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp
16:19:37,765 INFO  [ServerImpl] Server Temp Deploy Dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp\deploy
16:19:38,187 INFO  [ServerImpl] Starting Microcontainer, bootstrapURL=file:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/conf/bootstrap.xml
16:19:38,578 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Initializing VFSCache [org.jboss.virtual.plugins.cache.CombinedVFSCache]
16:19:38,578 INFO  [VFSCacheFactory] Using VFSCache [CombinedVFSCache[real-cache: null]]
16:19:38,796 INFO  [CopyMechanism] VFS temp dir: C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server\default\tmp
16:19:38,796 INFO  [ZipEntryContext] VFS force nested jars copy-mode is enabled.
16:19:39,578 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0_12,Sun Microsystems Inc.
16:19:39,578 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java Runtime: Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_12-b04)
16:19:39,578 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM 11.2-b01,Sun Microsystems Inc.
16:19:39,578 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.2,amd64
16:19:39,609 INFO  [JMXKernel] Legacy JMX core initialized
16:19:41,187 INFO  [ProfileServiceImpl] Loading profile: default from: org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.SerializableDeploymentRepository@6399f443(root=C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server, key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default])
16:19:41,187 INFO  [ProfileImpl] Using repository:org.jboss.system.server.profileservice.repository.SerializableDeploymentRepository@6399f443(root=C:\jboss-5.0.1.GA\server, key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default])
16:19:41,187 INFO  [ProfileServiceImpl] Loaded profile: ProfileImpl@1dc2dad7{key=org.jboss.profileservice.spi.ProfileKey@143b82c3[domain=default,server=default,name=default]}
16:19:42,296 INFO  [WebService] Using RMI server codebase: http://localhost:8083/
16:19:46,171 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] JBoss Web Services - Stack Native Core
16:19:46,171 INFO  [NativeServerConfig] 3.0.5.GA
16:19:50,265 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@441395107{vfsfile:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/TitanCruises.jar/}
16:19:50,265 INFO  [Ejb3DependenciesDeployer] Encountered deployment AbstractVFSDeploymentContext@441395107{vfsfile:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/TitanCruises.jar/}
16:19:52,453 INFO  [JMXConnectorServerService] JMX Connector server: service:jmx:rmi://localhost/jndi/rmi://localhost:1090/jmxconnector
16:19:52,562 INFO  [MailService] Mail Service bound to java:/Mail
16:19:53,640 WARN  [JBossASSecurityMetadataStore] WARNING! POTENTIAL SECURITY RISK. It has been detected that the MessageSucker component which sucks messages from one node to another has not had its password changed from the installation default. Please see the JBoss Messaging user guide for instructions on how to do this.
16:19:53,671 WARN  [AnnotationCreator] No ClassLoader provided, using TCCL: org.jboss.managed.api.annotation.ManagementComponent
16:19:53,765 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] JBossTS Transaction Service (JTA version) - JBoss Inc.
16:19:53,765 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Setting up property manager MBean and JMX layer
16:19:53,984 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Initializing recovery manager
16:19:54,093 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Recovery manager configured
16:19:54,093 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Binding TransactionManager JNDI Reference
16:19:54,109 INFO  [TransactionManagerService] Starting transaction recovery manager
16:19:54,484 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8080
16:19:54,484 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Initializing Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8009
16:19:54,484 INFO  [StandardService] Starting service jboss.web
16:19:54,500 INFO  [StandardEngine] Starting Servlet Engine: JBoss Web/2.1.2.GA
16:19:54,578 INFO  [Catalina] Server startup in 138 ms
16:19:54,593 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jbossws
16:19:54,984 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/invoker
16:19:55,031 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/web-console
16:19:55,312 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-local-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
16:19:55,328 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jboss-xa-jdbc.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
16:19:55,359 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/jms-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
16:19:55,375 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/mail-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
16:19:55,390 INFO  [RARDeployment] Required license terms exist, view vfszip:/C:/jboss-5.0.1.GA/server/default/deploy/quartz-ra.rar/META-INF/ra.xml
16:19:56,078 INFO  [SimpleThreadPool] Job execution threads will use class loader of thread: main
16:19:56,109 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Quartz Scheduler v.1.5.2 created.
16:19:56,109 INFO  [RAMJobStore] RAMJobStore initialized.
16:19:56,109 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler 'DefaultQuartzScheduler' initialized from default resource file in Quartz package: 'quartz.properties'
16:19:56,109 INFO  [StdSchedulerFactory] Quartz scheduler version: 1.5.2
16:19:56,109 INFO  [QuartzScheduler] Scheduler DefaultQuartzScheduler_$_NON_CLUSTERED started.
16:19:56,484 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=DataSourceBinding,name=DefaultDS' to JNDI name 'java:DefaultDS'
16:19:56,843 INFO  [ServerPeer] JBoss Messaging 1.4.1.GA server [0] started
16:19:56,921 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/ExpiryQueue] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
16:19:56,968 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
16:19:56,968 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@772cf7bc started
16:19:56,968 INFO  [QueueService] Queue[/queue/DLQ] started, fullSize=200000, pageSize=2000, downCacheSize=2000
16:19:56,968 WARN  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsFailover attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support failover
16:19:56,968 WARN  [ConnectionFactoryJNDIMapper] supportsLoadBalancing attribute is true on connection factory: jboss.messaging.connectionfactory:service=ClusteredConnectionFactory but post office is non clustered. So connection factory will *not* support load balancing
16:19:56,984 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
16:19:56,984 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@32bfb588 started
16:19:56,984 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] Connector bisocket://localhost:4457 has leasing enabled, lease period 10000 milliseconds
16:19:56,984 INFO  [ConnectionFactory] org.jboss.jms.server.connectionfactory.ConnectionFactory@4a2ff5a5 started
16:19:57,078 INFO  [ConnectionFactoryBindingService] Bound ConnectionManager 'jboss.jca:service=ConnectionFactoryBinding,name=JmsXA' to JNDI name 'java:JmsXA'
16:19:57,093 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/
16:19:57,156 INFO  [TomcatDeployment] deploy, ctxPath=/jmx-console
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Created KernelDeployment for: TitanCruises.jar
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] installing bean: jboss.j2ee:jar=TitanCruises.jar,name=TravelAgentBean,service=EJB3
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   with dependencies:
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and demands:
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] 	persistence.unit:unitName=#titan
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] 	jboss.ejb:service=EJBTimerService
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel]   and supplies:
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] 	jndi:TravelAgentBean/remote
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] 	jndi:TravelAgentBean/remote-com.titan.travelagent.TravelAgentRemote
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] 	Class:com.titan.travelagent.TravelAgentRemote
16:19:57,515 INFO  [JBossASKernel] Added bean(jboss.j2ee:jar=TitanCruises.jar,name=TravelAgentBean,service=EJB3) to KernelDeployment of: TitanCruises.jar
16:19:57,593 ERROR [ProfileServiceBootstrap] Failed to load profile: Summary of incomplete deployments (SEE PREVIOUS ERRORS FOR DETAILS):

DEPLOYMENTS MISSING DEPENDENCIES:
  Deployment "jboss.j2ee:jar=TitanCruises.jar,name=TravelAgentBean,service=EJB3" is missing the following dependencies:
    Dependency "<UNKNOWN jboss.j2ee:jar=TitanCruises.jar,name=TravelAgentBean,service=EJB3>" (should be in state "Described", but is actually in state "** UNRESOLVED Demands 'persistence.unit:unitName=#titan' **")
  Deployment "persistence.unit:unitName=#titan" is missing the following dependencies:
    Dependency "jboss.jca:name=TitanDS,service=DataSourceBinding" (should be in state "Create", but is actually in state "** NOT FOUND Depends on 'jboss.jca:name=TitanDS,service=DataSourceBinding' **")

DEPLOYMENTS IN ERROR:
  Deployment "<UNKNOWN jboss.j2ee:jar=TitanCruises.jar,name=TravelAgentBean,service=EJB3>" is in error due to the following reason(s): ** UNRESOLVED Demands 'persistence.unit:unitName=#titan' **
  Deployment "jboss.jca:name=TitanDS,service=DataSourceBinding" is in error due to the following reason(s): ** NOT FOUND Depends on 'jboss.jca:name=TitanDS,service=DataSourceBinding' **

16:19:57,609 INFO  [Http11Protocol] Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8080
16:19:57,625 INFO  [AjpProtocol] Starting Coyote AJP/1.3 on ajp-localhost%2F127.0.0.1-8009
16:19:57,625 INFO  [ServerImpl] JBoss (Microcontainer) [5.0.1.GA (build: SVNTag=JBoss_5_0_1_GA date=200902231221)] Started in 19s:860ms
```

Jmd ne Idee?

Gruß
kulri


----------



## kulri (8. Mai 2009)

tzz, hat sich mal wieder erledigt. Das Problem war, dass ich das jar-file in %project-root%/deploy/titan.jar hatte. habs nach %project-root%/titan.jar kopiert, und siehe da, deployen funzt.

ach ja: Für alle, die dasselbe Tutorial machen und Probleme damit haben:

auch wenn im Buch nichts von einer Titan-ds.xml erwähnt wird, man braucht sie trotzdem!


greetz
kulri


----------

